# MV Warkworth



## stuart1810 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am following a family tree and am looking for any information in regard to Kenneth (Kenny) Church. He served on the above out of Hull until 1969, when he died in an accident at Bordeaux January 1969.
Any information regarding Kenny would be appreciated. 

Stuart


----------

